# eprinex pour on for pregnant does and kids? and question



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey is it safe for pregnant does? And kids?

I did half the goats on July 11 I think that is Saturday but I ran out and the vet re opened on Monday. But I forgot to buy it and I'm doing it today. 

The ones I did the pour on to is kept sepereltly will it make a diffrence since I dosed the goats on diffrent days? Or will the ones that receive there 2nd dosage get it again? Since they will receive there 2nd dosage few days earlier? 

This is the first dosage for the pour on and the 2nd will be done in 10 days as I remember when the 2nd dose is supposed to be done? Or when do I do the 2nd dosage ? Or is that not required?
This is for lice Btw I seen little bugs 
Thanks guys


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, the Eprinex pour-on is okay for pregnant does and kids. Apply 1mL per 22lbs along the topline. Repeat in 10 day then again 10 days later and if it is a heavy lice infestation, treat a third time 10 days after that.

Also be sure to clean out barns/sheds/bedding.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey Katey! 

Thanks for the reply but the thing is in the summer months most of the goats stay outside in the gravel which is in there pen. How do I clean out there barn? Is there anything I spray? 
I did the 10 day apart treatments . But I don't think the 3rd time is necessary since there hair is growing back and I'm seeing improvements 

Sorry for the last reply I didn't see you commented lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would do the 3rd time as well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If it is a gravel pen I wouldn't worry about cleaning out or spraying anything. More of a concern if there is a bunch of straw bedding.


----------

